
Why Is It So Hard for Clothing Manufacturers to Pay a Living Wage? - devy
https://www.racked.com/2018/2/27/17016704/living-wage-clothing-factories
======
WheelsAtLarge
The reason is competition between garment companies. Competition is great for
consumers but it can be brutal for manufacturers.

I can get a ten-day supply of clothing for less than $1000 at Target and not
have to buy replacements for a few years. That doesn't leave a lot of money
for manufacturers . There are too many companies competing for the same
dollar. The best thing these manufacturers can do for their workers to is to
move on to other industries where the profit margin is higher. But yes, it's
easier said than done.

